# Casini Ranch In Fall



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

It was a beautiful weekend at Casini Ranch this past weekend, the temperatures where 78 degrees with blue skies during the day. There weren't a lot of campers this weekend so it was nice and peaceful. On Saturday we took a trip to The Tides in Bodega Bay for clam chowder bread bowls... YUMMMM!!

The entrance to Casini Ranch









The pond at Casini Ranch









Naptime for the ducks









C row at Casini in the early morning, you can see our closest neighbor in the distance









The Russian River that runs right along Casini









The fields at Casini


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

How's the 260FL working out for you guys? We have the same model and really love it.

Liked your pics a bunch. Looks like a sweet place to camp!!!

Rayman


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you!
We are loving our 260FL! Someone asked us if there is anything we would change and we couldn't think of 1 thing we would change. The layout its perfect for us!

What mods have you done on your 260?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW!







You guys hit some great weather!


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

CalifRVers said:


> Thank you!
> We are loving our 260FL! Someone asked us if there is anything we would change and we couldn't think of 1 thing we would change. The layout its perfect for us!
> 
> What mods have you done on your 260?


Some of the stuff I do are IMHO not really mods though some would say they are.

Changed out all the heating grates on the floor to brushed nickel.Got them at Lowe's

Installed a piece of plexiglass (with HD velcro) next to the inside range.Did not like the fact that there was wood next to the range and the effect that the burner heat might have.

Atwood 3500 Power tongue jack. Got it at SW Wheel via internet for $250.This should be your 1st mod. Easy install.

Put carpeting ID/OD in all 3 storage areas.

Attached 4" PVC pipe to bumper for sewer hose storage.

Mine came with 1 max-air cover but I added a 2nd so both have them.

I plan to put slide out covers on both slide-outs this winter but have not done that yet.

As you can see my stuff is pretty simple. Some of the guys and gals on the site really get into mods that are WAY above me. At least I know my limits. ha ha

Good luck and happy camping

Bill


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like fall is the time to go! We were there in July for the 1st Annual Nor Cal Rally with several other Outbackers and it was CROWDED but I think everyone had a good time. 
Check out the Rally section for the pictures.


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

*Chabbie1: *
The day we picked up our Outback we stayed 1 night at Casini and had to shoe horn our Outback into our site, there was a Vintage RV Rally so the place was packed, we couldn't even retract our awning until the camper next to us left the next day. We may go there 1 or 2 times more this year, but winters there will be muddy, and mud and dogs don't work for me.


----------

